# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  چگونگی ثبت نام در دانشگاه پیام نور؟

## farzad0098

سلام

من زمان انتخاب رشته چند تا کد رشته پیام نور انتخاب کردم و هیچکدوم قبول نشدم 

الان با توجه به اینکه پیام نور ثبت نام بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی انجام میده من میتونم دوباره ثبت نام کنم درسته؟

اینجوری که فهمیدم فقط 1 کد رشته و داشنگاه میتونم حضوری مراجعه کنم و ثبت نام کنم ... سوال من اینه که مثلا من الان برم پیام نور شهر خودم برای ثبت نام جواب اینکه پذیرفته شدم یا نه کی میاد؟ اگه پذیرفته نشم نمیتونم برم یه مرکز دیگه ثبت نام کنم؟

سوال دیگه اینکه الان هم بحث بومی بودن ملاکه؟ یعنی من که الان اهواز هستم احتمال پذیرشم در دانشگاه های خوزستان بیشتر از اصفهانه؟

و سوال آخر من با رتبه 140000 منطقه حسابداری کدوم دانشگاه (خوزستان یا اصفهان) میتونم برم که پذیرفته بشم؟


ممنون

----------


## Mojgan*M

سلام 
اینجا راجب منطقه توضیح داده
پورتال دانشگاه پیام نور/اطلاعیه شماره 3( جدول دسته بندی نواحی بومی کشور)

----------


## farzad0098

up

----------


## farzad0098

up

----------


## farzad0098

من زمان انتخاب رشته چند تا کد رشته پیام نور انتخاب کردم و هیچکدوم قبول نشدم 

الان با توجه به اینکه پیام نور ثبت نام بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی انجام میده من میتونم دوباره ثبت نام کنم درسته؟

اینجوری که فهمیدم فقط 1 کد رشته و داشنگاه میتونم حضوری مراجعه کنم و ثبت نام کنم ... سوال من اینه که مثلا من الان برم پیام نور شهر خودم برای ثبت نام جواب اینکه پذیرفته شدم یا نه کی میاد؟ اگه پذیرفته نشم نمیتونم برم یه مرکز دیگه ثبت نام کنم؟

سوال دیگه اینکه الان هم بحث بومی بودن ملاکه؟ یعنی من که الان اهواز هستم احتمال پذیرشم در دانشگاه های خوزستان بیشتر از اصفهانه؟

و سوال آخر من با رتبه 140000 منطقه حسابداری کدوم دانشگاه (خوزستان یا اصفهان) میتونم برم که پذیرفته بشم؟

----------


## farzad0098

Up

----------


## farzad0098

UP

----------


## Parniya

الان با توجه به اینکه پیام نور ثبت نام بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی انجام میده من میتونم دوباره ثبت نام کنم درسته؟ اره ولی واسه ترم بهمن

اینجوری که فهمیدم فقط 1 کد رشته و داشنگاه میتونم حضوری مراجعه کنم و ثبت نام کنم ... سوال من اینه که مثلا من الان برم پیام نور شهر خودم برای ثبت نام جواب اینکه پذیرفته شدم یا نه کی میاد؟ اگه پذیرفته نشم نمیتونم برم یه مرکز دیگه ثبت نام کنم؟ فک کنم بری پیش مسول اموزش یا کارشناس همون رشته بگی با فلان معدل قبول میشم این رشته رو یا ن ، شاید زودتر جواب بگیری!
ی مرکز دیگه ! چرا نتونی! البته اگه سطحش از اونی ک قبول نشدی کمتر باشه!! چی بگم والا

سوال دیگه اینکه الان هم بحث بومی بودن ملاکه؟ یعنی من که الان اهواز هستم احتمال پذیرشم در دانشگاه های خوزستان بیشتر از اصفهانه؟ نمیدونم بومی هس یا ن ، دفترچه رو نیگا مینداختی

و سوال آخر من با رتبه 140000 منطقه حسابداری کدوم دانشگاه (خوزستان یا اصفهان) میتونم برم که پذیرفته بشم؟ پذیرش با سوابق تحصیلی رو مگه نمیگی شما!  :Yahoo (114): 
این موقع از سال دیگه رتبه ب چ درد میخوره اخه
تکمیل ظرفیت هم ک تموم شد


ب جواب های من بسنده نکن!!  :Yahoo (68): 


 :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Amin97

دوستان من تمام مدارکم تو دانشگاس و ازشون کپی نگرفتم الانم واسه کاری مدرک پیش دانشگاهیمو نیاز دارم . میگم صب برم دانشگاه بم میدنش تا یه کپی ازش بگیرم ؟! چیزی لازمه با خودم ببرم ؟!

----------

